# Had an encounter with a tranny, am I still hetero??



## Sanisent (Nov 3, 2017)

Ive never been judgmental and I would never turn down a great opportunity to have a wonderful experience. "she" turned out to be a tranny though.. and despite social stigmas I went with it. I was surprised how much more feminine she looked and acted, even more so than a lot of girls ive met. Would something like this challenge hetero status?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2017)

Nah nothing wrong with it, talk to Chuck he loves tranny's.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> Ive never been judgmental and I would never turn down a great opportunity to have a wonderful experience. "she" turned out to be a tranny though.. and despite social stigmas I went with it. I was surprised how much more feminine she looked and acted, even more so than a lot of girls ive met. Would something like this challenge hetero status?



Well this is good news and bad news im afraid.

The good news is it is now socially acceptable to be banging trannies. 

The bad news is you're a fag, this will confuse you. 

As a reward for you bravery, swing by Prince's GNC store in Vegas, you'll get 75% your next placebo order using the code CAPT75


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 4, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Well this is good news and bad news im afraid.
> 
> The good news is it is now socially acceptable to be banging trannies.
> 
> ...



To be fair I didn't take in consideration she had a penis. She basically hid it from me.. I'm not into penis.

Don't all hetero people (alpha males especially), have a tendency to be into a TS fetish? Tranny porn is getting a lot of popularity on pornhub.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> To be fair I didn't take in consideration she had a penis. She basically hid it from me.. I'm not into penis.
> 
> Don't all hetero people (alpha males especially), have a tendency to be into a TS fetish? Tranny porn is getting a lot of popularity on pornhub.



don't try and rationalize your gayness.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2017)

Sanisent sounds similar to Sainsloot 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 4, 2017)

If you've got to ask then you're gay.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 4, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> Ive never been judgmental and I would never turn down a great opportunity to have a wonderful experience. "she" turned out to be a tranny though.. and despite social stigmas I went with it. I was surprised how much more feminine she looked and acted, even more so than a lot of girls ive met. Would something like this challenge hetero status?



I would puke


----------



## 45PRs (Nov 4, 2017)

Meh, tuck and fuck away!  We?re all somewhat gay, just look at Prince, he?s been known to get oiled up and dance on a stage wearing just a thong that we all paid to watch.


----------



## charley (Nov 4, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> Ive never been judgmental and I would never turn down a great opportunity to have a wonderful experience. "she" turned out to be a tranny though.. and despite social stigmas I went with it. I was surprised how much more feminine she looked and acted, even more so than a lot of girls ive met. Would something like this challenge hetero status?



  .. a couple of questions....  you've been here since 2010 , you hardly ever post, then you ask a provocative sexual question...  where have you been ??  my point is that as you can see, homophobia is a constant here, and you must know that, so why post ??

... Prince is bi-sexual [more girl that boy] and is a tranny lover ever since his favorite uncle put a skirt on Rob, and taught him how to swallow ... Rob always says 'protein is protein'....


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 4, 2017)

charley said:


> .. a couple of questions....  you've been here since 2010 , you hardly ever post, then you ask a provocative sexual question...  where have you been ??  my point is that as you can see, homophobia is a constant here, and you must know that, so why post ??
> 
> ... Prince is bi-sexual [more girl that boy] and is a tranny lover ever since his favorite uncle put a skirt on Rob, and taught him how to swallow ... Rob always says 'protein is protein'....



Ive been lurking here for a while. Its an interesting subculture, and a lot of useful info if you can sort out the bad.

I also just now realized the insecurity people have towards trannys. Considering she's had all the surgeries done, some of them pass for 8/10 or even 9/10 if you don't mind the slight tomboyish look.


----------



## charley (Nov 4, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> Ive been lurking here for a while. Its an interesting subculture, and a lot of useful info if you can sort out the bad.
> 
> I also just now realized the insecurity people have towards trannys. Considering she's had all the surgeries done, some of them pass for 8/10 or even 9/10 if you don't mind the slight tomboyish look.



......not everybody here is insecure with who they are, but you hit on three of them are 'stone homophobes , prince, theCaptn', and any asshole who would respond with something to do with 'puking'...  you'll find that the same guys also display their racism .. & have some type of jesus or allah based religion ..  they are followers but they think of themselves as 'leaders'.....  *sad !!!     *   ...​


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2017)

charley said:


> .. a couple of questions....  you've been here since 2010 , you hardly ever post, then you ask a provocative sexual question...  where have you been ??  my point is that as you can see, homophobia is a constant here, and you must know that, so why post ??
> 
> ... Prince is bi-sexual [more girl that boy] and is a tranny lover ever since his favorite uncle put a skirt on Rob, and taught him how to swallow ... Rob always says 'protein is protein'....



you're disturbing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2017)

charley said:


> ......not everybody here is insecure with who they are, but you hit on three of them are 'stone homophobes , prince, theCaptn', and any asshole who would respond with something to do with 'puking'...  you'll find that the same guys also display their racism .. & have some type of jesus or allah based religion ..  they are followers but they think of themselves as 'leaders'.....  *sad !!!     *   ...​



I am a Jew hater not a homophobe Charlie


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> I am a Jew hater not a homophobe Charlie
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2017)

There are a lot more "hetero" men here that would bang a tranny than will ever admit it.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> There are a lot more "hetero" men here that would bang a tranny than will ever admit it.


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 5, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> There are a lot more "hetero" men here that would bang a tranny than will ever admit it.



But.. in your opinion, has my hetero status been compromised?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> But.. in your opinion, has my hetero status been compromised?



I'm gonna need the details in order to decide.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T44WHLhx7Yo


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 5, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I'm gonna need the details in order to decide.



She wanted to penetrate me with her finger, so I let her until I felt uncomfortable. Other than that, all the penetration was done by me. Ive had GF's in the past try to rub my prostate with a finger while giving me a BJ, so I couldn't see how this could be any different. During the long time we were intimate she cried multiple times from the pain.. which oddly enough was a turn on for me. 

Her skin, and all secondary sex characteristics were very nice from all the hormones I would expect. Due to that, I didn't have any trouble ignoring the fact she was born biologically male.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

*Sanisent* that name sounds similar to *Saney.*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> She wanted to penetrate me with her finger, so I let her until I felt uncomfortable. Other than that, all the penetration was done by me. Ive had GF's in the past try to rub my prostate with a finger while giving me a BJ, so I couldn't see how this could be any different. During the long time we were intimate she cried multiple times from the pain.. which oddly enough was a turn on for me.
> 
> Her skin, and all secondary sex characteristics were very nice from all the hormones I would expect. Due to that, I didn't have any trouble ignoring the fact she was born biologically male.



As long as she didn't pump a load down your eager throat you're still hetero. Better luck next time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Sanisent sounds similar to Sainsloot
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>





Prince said:


> *Sanisent* that name sounds similar to *Saney.*



Already noted. 

And the story line sounds similar to the famed Addicted to Heroin series of pooper poking adventures.

I would bet its saney 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 6, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> Ive never been judgmental and I would never turn down a great opportunity to have a wonderful experience. "she" turned out to be a tranny though.. and despite social stigmas I went with it. I was surprised how much more feminine she looked and acted, even more so than a lot of girls ive met. Would something like this challenge hetero status?



Unless you crave the man part, just pretend she has a giant lady part.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 6, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> Ive never been judgmental and I would never turn down a great opportunity to have a wonderful experience. "she" turned out to be a tranny though.. and despite social stigmas I went with it. I was surprised how much more feminine she looked and acted, even more so than a lot of girls ive met. Would something like this challenge hetero status?



If you stuck your cock in a males ass; you're done as a hetero...


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 6, 2017)

solidassears said:


> If you stuck your cock in a males ass; you're done as a hetero...



I'm not one to split hairs, however, it's important to exercise caution when assuming gender. I've put in lots of effort maintaining my hetero status, and being a staunch conservative on the political right, I find it to be a highly important aspect. 

I found her to be sexually dimorphic. Attraction is primarily based on secondary sex characteristics. With those two things considered, I think there's an argument to justify her femininity. As I understand it, social justice is gaining a lot of ground in this area.


----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> I'm not one to split hairs, however, it's important to exercise caution when assuming gender. I've put in lots of effort maintaining my hetero status, and being a staunch conservative on the political right, I find it to be a highly important aspect.
> 
> I found her to be sexually dimorphic. Attraction is primarily based on secondary sex characteristics. With those two things considered, I think there's an argument to justify her femininity. As I understand it, social justice is gaining a lot of ground in this area.



..... if you are , as you write a"staunch conservative on the political right​" you most likely are 'not-so-straight up' gay , but gay nonetheless ...  most 'righties' are cock lovers..  I am beginning to believe you are saney ...


----------



## solidassears (Nov 6, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> I'm not one to split hairs, however, it's important to exercise caution when assuming gender. I've put in lots of effort maintaining my hetero status, and being a staunch conservative on the political right, I find it to be a highly important aspect.
> 
> I found her to be sexually dimorphic. Attraction is primarily based on secondary sex characteristics. With those two things considered, I think there's an argument to justify her femininity. As I understand it, social justice is gaining a lot of ground in this area.



IMO Social Justice is just another leftist attack on our (US) culture and society. It is total crap as far as I am concerned; total bullshit.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2017)

Saney you are gay ass fuck and you know it.


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 7, 2017)

Prince said:


> Saney you are gay ass fuck and you know it.



My hetero status may be compromised but I assure you I've never touched a cock.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> My hetero status may be compromised but I assure you I've never touched a cock.



oh so you're homophobic, well then yes you are very gay. Talk to Chuck he is as gay they come.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm pretty sure you can munch on same sex genitalia and still be hetero as long as it really doesn't float your boat and isn't your preference.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I'm pretty sure you can munch on same sex genitalia and still be hetero as long as it really doesn't float your boat and isn't your preference.



ummm...no.


----------



## ROID (Nov 10, 2017)

I swore off men when I caught my gym boyfriend cheating on me.  Fucking slut


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 10, 2017)

I?d like to update I met back up with my TS girl earlier today. It?s kindve obvious we don?t match up that well for relationship purposes, even after meeting her fam and wining and dining her. 

But everything else is really really nice. Despite the lack of a normal vagina I don?t care.. anal has always been much more appealing.


----------



## charley (Nov 11, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> I?d like to update I met back up with my TS girl earlier today. It?s kindve obvious we don?t match up that well for relationship purposes, even after meeting her fam and wining and dining her.
> 
> But everything else is really really nice. Despite the lack of a normal vagina I don?t care.. anal has always been much more appealing.




.....   nobody knows what you want or need but you, follow your bliss....


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2017)

Prince said:


> ummm...no.



Yea. When I lived in Vegas I ate a few mangoes. I'm not gay and eating vagina is sexually boring as hell. I was actually surprised at how non sexy sex with a woman is to a straight woman.  My friend Carol liked to invite me into 3somes with her boyfriends but neither of us were interested in doing anything just the two of us. Straight men do gay for pay and don't seek out male partners.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2017)

Soooo Prince thinks sucking a cock would turn him gay I don't think it works that way. 

If you can't quit after just one or a few maybe you weren't straight to begin with


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2017)

Well  It IS more fun than munching box.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2017)

What if the girl of your dreams has a four inch clit


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## botamico (Nov 13, 2017)

Hell, if he enjoys it, do what thou will. At the end of the day, the only person who has to live with it is the parties involved.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 13, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> What if the girl of your dreams has a four inch clit



Suck it out, hold in your teeth and give her the best orgasm ever!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2017)

^ Loves cock.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2017)

http://disinfo.com/2010/12/men-have-clitorises/


----------



## botamico (Nov 13, 2017)

Or women have small dicks


----------



## botamico (Nov 13, 2017)

To be funny, if a girl tells a man that he has a small dick, he can say that his is bigger than hers.


----------



## botamico (Nov 13, 2017)

The whole thing on whether men have enlarged clitorises or women have small penises will earn someone a one way ticket to a shrink.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Soooo Prince thinks sucking a cock would turn him gay I don't think it works that way.
> 
> If you can't quit after just one or a few maybe you weren't straight to begin with



I don't think that it was a joke.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 18, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> Ive never been judgmental and I would never turn down a great opportunity to have a wonderful experience. "she" turned out to be a tranny though.. and despite social stigmas I went with it. I was surprised how much more feminine she looked and acted, even more so than a lot of girls ive met. Would something like this challenge hetero status?



You know how I know you're gay? Because you fucked someone with a dick.

Sent from my Ballsack


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 18, 2017)

vortrit said:


> You know how I know you're gay? Because you fucked someone with a dick.
> 
> Sent from my Ballsack




I'm still not convinced. Hypothetically, if she were post-op, the scenerio is the same (regardless of the presence of a dick).


----------



## vortrit (Nov 18, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> I'm still not convinced. Hypothetically, if she were post-op, the scenerio is the same (regardless of the presence of a dick).



To be honest, who gives a fuck as long as you got to cum in her/his mouth!


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 18, 2017)

vortrit said:


> To be honest, who gives a fuck as long as you got to cum in her/his mouth!



Exactly my point.

This might be the time to mention she had spent about a year or so at 18-19 earning money for surgeries/hormones as a sex worker.. and had some AMAZING SKILLS.              * skills to pay the bills*

Out of any woman i've ever been with, she gave me the most amazing bj. Her sex drive was as high as mine, AND she was willing to do anything I wanted with eagerness (which is saying a lot when I'm on tren/masteron). I like to go into strangulation/dom type of stuff.


----------



## charley (Nov 19, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> This might be the time to mention she had spent about a year or so at 18-19 earning money for surgeries/hormones as a sex worker.. and had some AMAZING SKILLS.              * skills to pay the bills*
> 
> Out of any woman i've ever been with, she gave me the most amazing bj. Her sex drive was as high as mine, AND she was willing to do anything I wanted with eagerness (which is saying a lot when I'm on tren/masteron). I like to go into strangulation/dom type of stuff.



...  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder..  when mentioning "strangulation/dom type of stuff" in this forum full of Mormons & Christians , 
you can expect homophobic remarks.. ​  .....


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 20, 2017)

Im going to honestly admit that its kindve a turn on having a MUCH bigger penis than her.. as well as having a body thats 4 times her size while she posses zero muscle to my slight-moderate jacked physique. I think it comes down to being extremely dominant over the person that primarily makes it so erotic.. I can post some pics on request. Her lips are amazing DSL's...


----------

